# Heating pads and fleece diving hedgie



## sjniazi (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm considering ordering a heating pad so I can make sure Fiore has enough heat, in case he is feeling cold in the cage. I have his cage in my closet, but it faces directly to the window so he always gets plenty of light during the day when he's snoozing.

The issue is, I'm really not set on burning my hedgehog. I want this particular heating pad which I can place underneath his little hut. It can also prompt him to sleep in there more instead of fleece diving and making a constant mess. :lol:

Amazon.com : K&H Manufacturing Pet Bed Warmer Small 8.5-Inch by 8.5-Inch 4 Watts : Pet Supplies

It's relatively inexpensive, but my main issue is, how exactly do we apply it? In other words, how do we place it? Does it have to be covered with something? Should I wrap and sew fleece on it so he doesn't burn himself (in case he DOES dive even underneath his hut instead of just being in it). Not only will it prevent any accidents but I wouldn't have to worry about him potentially peeing on it or god forbid anything else. That way, I figured he can just walk on it without an issue and sit there if he wants warmth, but it has to be considerably layered. I don't want him getting cold and I suspect he might be cold (though whenever I pick him up he's perfectly fine). I turn off my fans and usually have my house temperature around 73 average even in the winter. We haven't started using the heater yet. Does this product have a REALLY high heat setting that can injure him or is it relatively mild? Some of the answers seem to be on there, like it only generates 4 wyatts which isn't a lot of heat at all.

Wait, so another question is, is it dangerous if your pet isn't litter trained? I'm pretty sure Fiore does majority of his potty time on the wheel, and around it (I never see it anywhere else but around that area interestingly enough). Like what if he pees on it?

Or do we have to buy a huge heating pad to warm the ENTIRE cage? I've seen many hedgie owners as well as most pet owners not being able to afford a big heater just for their pets, and use the heating pads that often do the trick.


----------



## sjniazi (Jul 15, 2015)

Amazon.com : Snuggle Safe Pet Bed Microwave Heating Pad : Pet Supplies

There's also this that seems interesting!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

You are trying to heat the air of the cage, not the floor. You really don't want to keep the bed a nice comfortable temperature, but not the rest of the cage. That could cause your hedgehog to not leave it's bed. For these guys, warmth trumps food water and bathroom.


----------



## sjniazi (Jul 15, 2015)

twobytwopets said:


> You are trying to heat the air of the cage, not the floor. You really don't want to keep the bed a nice comfortable temperature, but not the rest of the cage. That could cause your hedgehog to not leave it's bed. For these guys, warmth trumps food water and bathroom.


Ahhh I see. Yeah I was actually thinking the same thing; he's lazy enough as it is haha. So how exactly should I proceed with this? Without anything risky or preventing any injuries?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Heat pad are not recommended, you need a heating system that will heat the whole cage, top to bottom not just the floor. Read the threads in the heating system and that should help you out.


----------



## sjniazi (Jul 15, 2015)

http://www.petco.com/product/5003/Zoo-Med-Repticare-Ceramic-Infrared-Heat-Emitters.aspx

Okay, so something like this? This is from a Youtube video I was watching.






I still need a lot of answers that I couldn't find on the sticky threads. Most of the links were not working.

Is this basically a heat bulb? Or similar to it? As in, will you have to accompany it with a lamp to put it "in"? Or does this product simply just has everything for you to set up? I wish the listing had more information; it's very vague and I don't want to waste my money if I'm not satisfied with it.

EDIT: Correct me if I'm wrong, but basically I have to just buy these two right?

http://www.petco.com/product/9469/Flukers-Clamp-Lamps.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

http://www.petco.com/product/5003/Zoo-Med-Repticare-Ceramic-Infrared-Heat-Emitters.aspx

Basically you install the heater (like a bulb) by screwing it in the lamp, and then adjust it on a cage?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

You need the bulb, the lamp, the thermostat, and a thermometer. You are better off getting the thermostat that can control 2 devices if one che isn't efficient enough.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Yes you need those things, make sure the fixture rated for a CHE and is a 10 inch dome. You also need a thermostat as shown in the heating thread. This controls the temperature and is not an optional item. Without a thermostat the CHE will stay on all the time and the temperature in the cage will fluctuate with the room temp.


----------



## sjniazi (Jul 15, 2015)

Okay thanks guys! I think I know what to get now. I'll put in an order today and then ask my dad around if we have a thermostat in the house.

Is installing everything simple?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Make sure the thermostat is appropriate for the CHE lamp - if it's anything like a plant heating mat thermostat or something, it shouldn't be used for CHEs. Most people get thermostats sold for reptiles to use for CHE lamps. 

But yeah, putting everything together is pretty simple.  Bulb goes in lamp, lamp plugs into thermostat, thermostat plugs into wall. Put the sensor for the thermostat somewhere in the middle of the front or back cage wall (at least, that's where I put it).


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

A thermostat you have around the house is probably not going to be one that you can use for a CHE unless you used to have reptiles and used one for them. You will probably have to order one, you can see a picture of what they look like in the heating sticky. Here is the link to a picture of one type of thermostat. Make sure you don't get a rheostat as that won't work.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/images/categoryimages/highdef/CF-231703-47070H-Reptile.jpg


----------

